# The best burger East of the Pecos



## stubster (Sep 2, 2018)

1/2 lb of beef,1/3 lb hot sausage ( the sausage was rolled out and formed a second top later)
Stuffed with thinly slice hard salami,cheater pastrami, blue cheese,onions and mushrooms, wrapped in bacon and topped with a spicy version of jeffs bbq sauce.Texas blend pallets on the GMG. I used the amazen smoke generator (excellent product) for added smoke.
The beef was freshly butchered cow (very little grease). I poked a hole in the bottom for drainage before stuffing it just in case.
240° for 3.5 hours then ramped it up to 275° and started slathering sauce for another 45 min.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 2, 2018)

Looks really good, nice beer can burgers.
Mmmm Bleu cheese, love it.
Nice cook.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 2, 2018)

Beer can burgers are a staple in my home...my wife loOoves them.  I like the idea of using some spicy pork sausage with them.  Like!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2018)

Yup agree, BCBs are one the the best. Endless amount of ideas on what to stuff them with. Your's looks pretty darn good to me. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## stubster (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## texomakid (Sep 2, 2018)

Oh my, Just added this to my list of things to try. Those look awesome.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2018)

Looks Mighty Tasty from the Den!!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Sep 2, 2018)

Are you kidding me? That looks delicious!

George


----------



## meatallica (Sep 2, 2018)

Nice lookin BCB!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2018)

That looks amazing!
Nice work & congrats on making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## SmokinLogs (Sep 3, 2018)

That looks amazing. I’d never heard of beer can burgers until now. I think this will be next on my BBQ bucket list. Good job!


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 3, 2018)

SmokinLogs said:


> That looks amazing. I’d never heard of beer can burgers until now. I think this will be next on my BBQ bucket list. Good job!



Look up Beer Can Burgers on YouTube...it is super cool and has millions of views


----------



## Smkryng (Sep 3, 2018)

Those look mighty tasty! I’m gonna have to give this a try for sure. Looks like a great idea for the kids too, they could all pick their own stuffing mixture and then everyone would be happy.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 3, 2018)

Looks pretty darn good.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 4, 2018)

S, Great looking BCB with some great fillings !


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 7, 2018)

Great job on those BCBs..  Looks delicious.
I've never draped bacon over the top--good idea.
POINT
Gary


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 8, 2018)

I've got to try these!

(Especially since I have a fresh box of PBR's)


----------

